# Dr. Gamble on the Two Kingdom Theology



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 13, 2012)

Greetings:

Dr. Richard Gamble, a renowned Calvin scholar, will give a lecture tomorrow (Friday, Sept 13th) on the Two Kingdom Theology. It should be very good!

Here is the link:

Log In | Facebook

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 14, 2012)

I imagine this is a session that will be a webinar in the future possibly. I looked at the other site and it it was mentioned that maybe around December. I attended his lecture at the Conference. It was great and a great many people would benefit from it. A lot of confusion is going on out there because most people really don't even understand the Kingdom of God teaching as the Covenanter's or Early Presbyterians taught it. For some reason everyone wants to attack liberalism and Kuyper. To me that is just off track. It is an easy target to attack. And the good guys are being labelled incorrectly because so many don't have the knowledge that is needed.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 14, 2012)

Is the link only available in the United States? I get nothing when I click on it.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi:

Apparently, the lecture was recorded, and will be broadcast on 11/1/12 at 3pm. Such did not seem very clear to me in the ad on Facebook.

Sorry for the mixup.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Poimen (Sep 14, 2012)

Rob:

So the link is only available at that time?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 14, 2012)

Greetings:

Pastor Kok: That is what I am guessing.

Blessings,

Rob


----------

